# ukbff paisley



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just wondering who's going? And if anyone has any advice I'm competing in the classic category. Thanks


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Hiya Gaz , welcome! Where about in Edinburgh you based?I cant give much info regarding the show, I took interest when i seen your from my neck of the woods.

What sort of advice you looking for buddy?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're sponsoring the event and are supplying the 3 guest stars too.

What advice are you needing?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been to this show quite a few times over the years, its steadily grown and I think it's displaced the NABBA Scotland as the show to compete in for the assisted athlete. Hopefully this year though they do a bit better with the Judges they had 3 last year and one of them MC'd and judged while he was on the stage!

What sort of info are you after?


----------



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

looking for contest prep advice and if I consider doing the classic category, what the judges look for compared to normal bodybuilding. thanks


----------



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Extreme said:


> We're sponsoring the event and are supplying the 3 guest stars too.
> 
> What advice are you needing?


looking for contest prep advice and if I consider doing the classic category, what the judges look for compared to normal bodybuilding. thanks


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

To be honest mate, the judges look for pretty much the same thing, obviously muscle mass will be less of a factor due to the category, but that is purely due to the weight/height limits..... They will still judge the same muscle size, proportion, symmetry, condition etc.....


----------



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok thanks, still not 100% whether do classic or beginners, its all been a massive learning curve these last 6months and didn't pack on as much size as I'd hoped, and being 6ft4 I thought having the height/weight categories in classic may work in my favor. Thanks guys


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Being so tall, unless you carry a serious amount of muscle the classics class would most likely suit your physique best ;-)


----------



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ye that's what I was thinking, would be nice if could pack on a serious amount of mass that easy, was upto 119kg now down to 104kg thanks for the advice


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There is no beginners class with the UKBFF, only intermediates.


----------



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Extreme said:


> There is no beginners class with the UKBFF, only intermediates.


I thought ukbff had brought back the beginners class?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not as far as I've heard.


----------



## gaza2185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Good news apparently there is


----------



## MaxwellJ (May 4, 2013)

I will be there in mens physique class, does anyone know if I can also enter classic category aswel??


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

How did you get on Jamie? Were there many competitors?


----------



## MaxwellJ (May 4, 2013)

ElleMac said:


> How did you get on Jamie? Were there many competitors?


Ukbff paisley is in 3 weeks Elle x


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Maxwellj3 said:


> I will be there in mens physique class, does anyone know if I can also enter classic category aswel??


I'm not sure if the UKBFF allows cross overs so it will probably have to be one or the other. The classic class was very popular last year. No competitors took part in the physique category. I've seen the class once, but whats the criteria?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I'm getting myself confused! (Doddery yet young) x


----------



## MaxwellJ (May 4, 2013)

AChappell said:


> I'm not sure if the UKBFF allows cross overs so it will probably have to be one or the other. The classic class was very popular last year. No competitors took part in the physique category. I've seen the class once, but whats the criteria?


The mens physique class is a new cat they just started this year, its the rob riches sort of cover model look, just a bit gutted as for some reason it's board short so covering the quads???? I've already entered the cat so will see how it goes. It's not going to be a popular class with shorts on that's for sure! A lot of people are saying NO to the entering of 2 classes. Thanks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say they've decided it's board shorts to gain MORE entrants as it'll attract many who rarely focus on the lower half.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Maxwellj3 said:


> The mens physique class is a new cat they just started this year, its the rob riches sort of cover model look, just a bit gutted as for some reason it's board short so covering the quads???? I've already entered the cat so will see how it goes. It's not going to be a popular class with shorts on that's for sure! A lot of people are saying NO to the entering of 2 classes. Thanks


I know what the class is Maxwell but how do they judge it? what's the criteria? muscularity, conditioning, symmetry?


----------



## MaxwellJ (May 4, 2013)

They look for overall athletic appearance scoring on muscularity and symmetry, and stage presence and personality.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't get why it's called "Mens Physique", every male class is judging the guys physique.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Maxwellj3 said:


> They look for overall athletic appearance scoring on muscularity and symmetry, and stage presence and personality.


How do they judge personality? Does an overly muscular physique count against you since they are looking for an "athletic appearance"? Does conditioning count? can you be too conditioned?


----------



## MaxwellJ (May 4, 2013)

AChappell said:


> How do they judge personality? Does an overly muscular physique count against you since they are looking for an "athletic appearance"? Does conditioning count? can you be too conditioned?


I have no idea how they judge personality??? They mark down if you are to heavily muscle, but what classifies as to heavily muscled is anyone's guess?? In the USA ifbb mens physique they mark down for deep muscle striations and extreme vascularity I believe but not sure if it will be the same here?


----------

